# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Private Messaging



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Is PM the same thing as Private conversation. How do I send a private message? I think I started a private conversation but haven't gotten a reply. I'm confused and looking for your guidance. Thanks

-John N.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

click on my name above my fish picture. then select invite russell to a private topic. 

you can send me a test message and i will reply when i get it.

it is a private message.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Ah, thanks. You have a PM


----------

